# outswing doors and irc codes



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

Anyone have any info regarding the irc and outswing doors .On current project inspector was not happy with door installed to solve an existing interference problem with interior door opposite door replaced. Door opens over a 36 inch landing next to a deck.It was not possible to reverse swing of interior door as this would had door opening over basement stairs.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

That covered in R311.4 of the IRC

_*R311.4.3 Landings at doors.* There shall be a floor or landing on each side of each exterior door.
.
.
.
The width of each landing shall not be less than the door served. Every landing shall have a minimum dimension of 36 inches (914mm) measured in the direction of travel._

I think the inspector is probably bawlking at the lack of the 36" landing inside. You have a compliant landing outside, but not inside.


----------



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

Actually there is approx 36 inches separating the interior door (at top of basement stairwell and the exterior door (outswinging over exterior landing)so we do have a floor or landing on each side,i know the old building codes had restrictions on the use of outswinging doors but i thought this was changed given the inherant design advantages of the outswing type door.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

The 'comfort-zone' for a landing is the width-of-door plus 6", - - some inspectors make their own rules, - - only other complaint might be the 'rise' issue for an out-swing, - - again, comfort-zone. 

What does he say his problem is with it??


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> That covered in R311.4 of the IRC
> 
> _*R311.4.3 Landings at doors.* There shall be a floor or landing on each side of each exterior door.
> .
> ...




I can't even begin to count the number of new homes that have no landings on any of their back doors. Typical to see the builder have a patio door on the second floor exit right down a flight of stairs because they don't put a deck on.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

TimNJ said:


> I can't even begin to count the number of new homes that have no landings on any of their back doors. Typical to see the builder have a patio door on the second floor exit right down a flight of stairs because they don't put a deck on.


Drives me nuts, - - and on top of that, - - its a double-width door with single-width steps.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

TimNJ said:


> I can't even begin to count the number of new homes that have no landings on any of their back doors. Typical to see the builder have a patio door on the second floor exit right down a flight of stairs because they don't put a deck on.


It's normal to not have the deck installed yet on entry level homes in my area too. If the door is not otherwise required for egress, they have a "fence" of sorts built across the door opening (on the exterior), attached to the ledger board. You can open the door to get some airflow, but you can't go in or out. Seems cheaper than building stairs if you don't otherwise need the door to meet code.


----------



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

This door is not a req egress door, a 5"0" And 6'0"sliders also open onto deck adjacent to landing of door in question.Far as i know a class R-5 (single family dwelling)requires only one code conforming egress door .min of 3'0'' .


----------

